# Lasiodora Difficilis Info



## JacenBeers (Mar 19, 2003)

Today I ordered three spiders from a guy in Vancouver who sells tons for good prices and shipping is only 15 Canadian. I am getting an L cristatus, a C fasciatum and L dificilis. I cant find any info on the difficilus at all. Anybody have caresheet info i could use?


----------



## Doug H (Mar 19, 2003)

Jaceen, dont know about the care sheets.But I got a sling from Swifts one time. And I do know that it was a pig and grew very fast. Unfortunetly I lost it durring a molt.Good luck .I also have a L.cristata, and the C.fasiatum.You will not be disapointed with either. My L.cristata is always out in the open showing off those beutifull colors.Mine grew fairly fast. And the C.fasiatum is so small its just so damn cute.quite the earth mover for such a little guy. 
Doug


----------



## Mojo Jojo (Mar 19, 2003)

Here is a little blurb from John Hoke's site:

http://www.e-spiderworld.com/genus_text.htm

I believe that they can be cared for like parahybana.

Jon


----------



## Tangled WWWeb (Mar 19, 2003)

Jacen,  

Care for your L. difficilis the same as you do your L. parahybana and you should do fine. I have found these two species to be very similar.

John


----------



## abstract (May 29, 2003)

*Total Bump - but wanting more info*

Allrighty then - this is a total bump - but I was having difficulty finding enough information on this spider.....

Is this species supposed to get as large as the parahybana?  Also - safe to handle?  I had my 2" sling scurry out of his keeper and promptly onto my head - i got a little nervous.

So far - this lil' guy looks like a fun species - no radical colorings, but a helluva personality - and will eat anything i can throw at it.

Let me know your L. Dificilis experiences! (please)


----------



## Craig (May 29, 2003)

i had a male that i had for less than a year before he reached sexual maturity. i can post the exact most record if you want.  from what i have seen they do not get as large as L.parahybana
the place that sold me my s.ling had an adult female. my male was not very aggressive. i'm not sure if it is the species or the individual t.  

  i kept him at 80 degress  in the day with the temp droping down to 78 at night. (the temp. of my room)  i didn't keep him humid as an adult, but when he was a s.ling i kept him a little more humid.  i always kept a water dish. sorry this is kind of generic info. it's all i had at the time. i bought him in late 2000 and at that time no one had any info, so i had to figure it out for myself.


----------



## Tangled WWWeb (May 29, 2003)

I bred this species late last year, but the female partially destroyed the sac, and I was only able to save a few slings.  I have never seen an individual as large as a big L. parahybana, but I can't say with certainty that they don't rival them in size.  My female was only around 6" when she made her sac. 

I generally don't make it a point to handle my T's, but I can say that this would probably not be the first spider I would look to if I ever got the urge.  Most of mine are rather skittish and surprisingly agile for a large terrestrial T.


----------



## abstract (May 29, 2003)

craig - thanks for the info, and i would be interested in that molt record to get an idea how fast my little guy will grow....

6" JP? - thats not too shabby -  I can see how they are skittish though - mine definitely falls into that category.  

As far as burrowing - did you notice any of  that behaviour?  Mine is a dirt-mover at best - but i've only had it for a couple of weeks.....


----------



## Tangled WWWeb (May 29, 2003)

6" JP? - thats not too shabby -  I can see how they are skittish though - mine definitely falls into that category.  

As far as burrowing - did you notice any of  that behaviour?  Mine is a dirt-mover at best - but i've only had it for a couple of weeks..... [/B][/QUOTE] 

I say only 6" because I have seen so many reports of 10"+ parahybanas.

Mine burrowed as slings, but not as sub-adults and adults.


----------



## abstract (May 29, 2003)

I agree  6" isn't the biggest thing out there....on that note though - i was webcrawling, and found this link to redwineexotics - a dealer reviewed in the arachnopets forum.....  This says that L. Dificilis are "rumored to be the biggest of the Lasiodoras."

Boy would that be cool - i'm just wondering where this rumor comes from - my TKG didn't say squat on the species.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Sep 18, 2004)

JacenBeers said:
			
		

> Today I ordered three spiders from a guy in Vancouver who sells tons for good prices and shipping is only 15 Canadian. I am getting an L cristatus, a C fasciatum and L dificilis. I cant find any info on the difficilus at all. Anybody have caresheet info i could use?


tell me who is it,plz


----------



## FryLock (Sep 18, 2004)

abstract said:
			
		

> I agree  6" isn't the biggest thing out there....on that note though - i was webcrawling, and found this link to redwineexotics - a dealer reviewed in the arachnopets forum.....  This says that L. Dificilis are "rumored to be the biggest of the Lasiodoras."
> 
> Boy would that be cool - i'm just wondering where this rumor comes from - my TKG didn't say squat on the species.


Iv hear of 8"-9" spans for L.difficilis im sure non of the females iv seen was over 8" tho.


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Sep 18, 2004)

*Lasiodora Difficillus*

I have all the Lassie's you mentioned, and I still have a few Lasiodora Difficillus left. These are magnificent terrestial species that grow like weeds and eat like pigs. Brazilian Fire Red's get large, around 9". In my experience the fire red's urticating hairs are the worst of the Lasiodora's. Keep your hydrocortisone handy. ;P


----------



## usumbaraboy (Sep 18, 2004)

where is this place in vancuver. cause i want some other tarantulas and that would be cool if i could get some other ones


----------



## maxxxieee (Apr 11, 2012)

*Lasiodora Difficillus*



JacenBeers said:


> Today I ordered three spiders from a guy in Vancouver who sells tons for good prices and shipping is only 15 Canadian. I am getting an L cristatus, a C fasciatum and L dificilis. I cant find any info on the difficilus at all. Anybody have caresheet info i could use?


I just purchased a baby Lasiadora Difficilus several weeks ago, and what a beauty it is!  Not to be handled, the hairs can cause much discomfort if they decide to shoot them off... and the bite... not a good thing either.  BUT all that said I absolutely love the one I have!  It just went through a molt as originally about 3 inches to almost 6 now and still growing.  The color is spectacular!   It's still in that period (just molted this morning) where it's still blowing up into it's new skeleton and trying out the "spandex" part of it all.  I had a sex check at the pet store where I bought it and turns out it's a male.... gonna have long lovely legs!  I believe you will love yours!


----------



## hamhock 74 (Apr 11, 2012)

Check the date before giving advice people, lots of old threads are being dug up and given information that are no longer relevant to the poster anymore...


----------



## hotflakes2 (Apr 12, 2012)

I did a little research on L. Cristata cause im very curious. Is it Lasiodora Cristata and according to a website I read, its common name is Brazillian Red and White Tarantula? Isn't that the N. Chromatus?

I'm sorry for a noob question.


----------



## hamhock 74 (Apr 12, 2012)

This is why we encourage people to learn the latin names, any one and their grandmother can come up with a common name based on appearance to market their tarantula. 

*Edit* I just read that the Lasiodora Cristata in the hobby has been reclassified as N. chromatus.


----------



## hotflakes2 (Apr 12, 2012)

hamhock 74 said:


> *Edit* I just read that the Lasiodora Cristata in the hobby has been reclassified as N. chromatus.


Oh, thanks for the info.


----------

